# Moving Beersmith To Another Computer



## Hogan (15/4/09)

I have Beersmith installed on my two laptops. I want to remove one of those programs and reinstall it on my PC. The install from Beersmith is no problem but when I try to copy over .bsm files the toolbar icons go to grey and cannot be opened. The license only allows for two of the program to be used by the one client and there is obviously something in the program that identifies if a client is trying to use additional copies and blocks them. I only want to swap the program from one computer to the other.

Any ideas?? 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## jonocarroll (15/4/09)

Better luck here?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (15/4/09)

I lost most of my recipes and brew records when I did it ... didn't check befor trashed first system... ID 10 T error...
good luck


----------



## Aaron (15/4/09)

Just copy and paste the entire beersmith folder. Worked for me.


----------

